# Toothy fun on Alum Ck: evening, 13 Nov.



## Eugene (Jun 23, 2004)

Had a little unexpected fun on Alum Creek tonight. Hoping for a couple saugeye, but happened across a 42" and a 40" muskie within about 20 minutes of each other. Thank you Scott for taking us out (and thank you to Mrs. Eugene's borrowed gold deep-diving Husky Jerk). This was the crappiest saugeye trip ever...and that's OK.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Wow nice fish. 
I gotta catch me one of them some day.


----------



## Bantam3x (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice Fish!!


----------



## SeaRayder (Jan 6, 2009)

Eugene,

Awesome night. I'd trade a muskie for a saugeye any day! Nice job holding the fish too and the lip grips sure do help. Congrats!


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

Say, looks like you had a fun trip, Eugene. Nice pics!

andesangler


----------



## Eugene (Jun 23, 2004)

Yeah, but how do you like my ugly hat?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Great fish!


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Lots of anglers would trade a few saugeye for that bad boy. Great catch!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish!!! Did you land those on your saugeye gear?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Congratulations Eugene! Great to see you get into some esox. They go a little crazy when you set the hook into em.


----------



## JTKessOH (Sep 19, 2009)

Awesome fish. Yeah sucks no saugeye but looks like it was still a decent trip haha.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

YOWZER!!! I think you owe Mrs. Eugene some kind of gold sumpin sumpin for that gold Husky Jerk!
Nice fish, buddy! Very nice!
And yes, the hat makes the pic. 

Andy


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Wow great job on landing them, what does the husky jerk look like now?


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Very nice fish!
Did you happen across them trolling or casting?

Sweet!


----------



## Eugene (Jun 23, 2004)

Both came trolling gear a little on the heavy side for casting for saugeye, but really light for trolling for muskie. I tend to just keep a steel leader (ball bearing and cross-wire snaps) on this particular casting rod because the rig rarely comes out to play until I'm heading north to pursue pike. The leader I had on, however, is rather short (6") and I believe only rated for 20 lb.

The Husky Jerk is a mess. It will be retired after having now landed only two fish. After each, I had to do a considerable amount of hook reshaping. After the second fish, all three treble hooks had some straightening and one tine of the tail treble was bent almost perpendicular to the shank. The plastic of the bait's body and its finish are totally scarred with a few pretty deep gouges. I also like nylon-coated leaders: the steel wire of the leader is kinda coiled spring-like (I have no idea how that happened) and the nylon is shredded in a few spots. These guys are even more impolite to tackle than big pike are.


----------



## fishyscience (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice fish Eugene----especially for a guy who wears a hat as ugly as the one you have on!! Geez oh Pete!! You look like you are on a safari in Tanzania or somewhere exotic!!I know you have access to a number of nice caps which have a beautiful walleye on the front, along with a nice logo!! LOL
And speaking of Mrs. Eugene, why were you NOT at the big OSU vs. Penn State game with her?? Yea, sold your tickets, huh? All so you could go fishing!! LOL
Mrs E probably had to sit home and watch the game on TV while you spent the beautiful afternoon/evening at ACR supposedly fishing for saugeye when actually you are a Muskie Maniac at heart but don't want others to know!!!  If I remember correctly, your image is on the front of Eppinger's classic Red & White Daredevle spoon, right??

Better get that gold husky jerk tuned up for those night-bite walleye up on Lake Erie from the piers!!! The bite is starting already------
All kidding aside-----GREAT CATCHES!!! Especially for a Lake Erie guy!!
But you do owe Mrs E a dinner or two out (maybe The Columbus Fish Market or Bone Fish Grill would be appropriate!) and to replace her beat up gold husky jerk (hint---a day trip to Cabela's or Bass Pro!!!!
And get a new lid there guy!!!   Bet your comrads at OSG can fix ya up on that!!!
FishyScience


----------



## Eugene (Jun 23, 2004)

Speaking of Mrs. Eugene, she delivered a full report of the OSU game via cell. Because Facebook is the glue that keeps Captain Scott fixed within the real universe, he was posting images to Facebook via his phone. I could thus taunt Mrs. Eugene (also an avid angler) from the water. When I had the second fish on, I even had the courtesy to call her and put her on speaker phone so she could hear me enjoying the fight!


----------



## ohfish (Nov 16, 2010)

the weights i gave you, eugene, were conservative guestimates... (that scale tops out at 15) i will remember those fish as a 42" and a 41"


----------



## Eugene (Jun 23, 2004)

My tape measure was elsewhere, packed away in my vest because the initial weekend's plan was to fish steelhead in NE OH. That trip was aborted in favor of this alleged saugeye outing because of low flow. As a result, these fish were laid out along rod and measured later. We also didn't get girths because of the absence of tape. In any event, I was estimating those surrogate rod-length measurements in the neighborhood of 42" and 40". You're a touch more generous than I.


----------



## profisher5 (Jun 11, 2009)

Eugene said:


> Yeah, but how do you like my ugly hat?


Don't worry about your ugly hat, it brought you luck. I was razzed for two years about my funny looking hat, congrates on those two very nice fish.


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

Eugene said:


> Yeah, but how do you like my ugly hat?


Sorry about the confusing comment. Trying for economy of words and all that. Big fish = fun trip and ugly hat = nice pics!

andesangler


----------



## Eugene (Jun 23, 2004)

I actually thought it was an amusing comment. My hat is, after all, a little ugly.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice Muskies Eugene!


----------



## bassfisher1 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey Gene, will you take me fish'n ?


----------



## Eugene (Jun 23, 2004)

Thanks, all, and absolutely, bassfisher. For my next trick, I'll go bass fishing and catch a brown trout.


----------

